# Super pumped about this bag...



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I was hoping for an all brown day, but that drake got in the way. I couldn't ask for a prettier, happier bag. Super pumped!!!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

The duck that smiles back!!!!!! All Hail The Queen!!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Nasty! :grin::grin:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

ALRIGHT!!! FIRE UP THE BARBY!!!!!

:hungry: :deadhorse: :EAT:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think that drake's nuts have dropped yet, so you can count him as a hen-mission accomplished! What happened to the bill on that one that's 2nd from the end of the line?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a sight to behold! You must be rich wasting all those bullets.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After seeing this photo you have me super stoked to get out there tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Great job on the on smiley mallard send those down this


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I also had this pic from Saturday, but it is mostly just black, white and a little bit of green. I hope paddler approves of wasting bullets on these birds.


----------



## bug doc (Apr 19, 2008)

LOL! At $2 a pop, that's some purty expensive dog food. :EAT:


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

Where and how did you get the Canadian Geese. They are my big goal for my first year hunting and i have not even seen any lower than a 1/4 mile. I really need to find a place to get some and also have to figure out how.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

toasty said:


> I also had this pic from Saturday, but it is mostly just black, white and a little bit of green. I hope paddler approves of wasting bullets on these birds.


That's more like it. I was covered up with spoonies yesterday, but held fire. Many of the drakes are nicely plumed up.

The pintails are in superb condition. Never seen them so fat.:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nice Pintails. They are actually what I was after with my setup, but they never came so I shot the Spoonies that kept coming in. Reason there are only 5 is I held out hope the Pintails would show up till I was finished.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I was very happy to get these, as they're by far my favorite duck. They're so cover shy that I find them difficult to kill over open water. They almost always fly high until they get out into the middle. These two made a mistake.


----------

